# Giant sturgeon didn't come from Rainy River



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Giant sturgeon didn't come from Rainy River
Title of photo sheds light on the real story behind fishy Internet tale

Here's the story, according to the caption that was forwarded and forwarded and forwarded. 

"This sturgeon weighed out at over 1,000 pounds and measured out at 11 feet, 1 inch. It was 56 inches around the girth and took over 6½ hours for the four guys taking turns reeling. It was caught at the mouth of the Rainy River." 

Sorry to burst anyone's bubble here, but no it wasn't.

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforks/sports/outdoors/14528710.htm


----------

